# Are these knitting machines worth buying???



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Having never owned a knitting machine would appreciate knowing if these machines are worth buying. 
They're often on eBay and prices seem reasonable. They are called "Incredible" Sweater Knitting Machine.

Shipping, well that's sometimes a problem with the cost. 
Would they be a good machine to learn on, or should I wait till I find a "Name Brand" machine for a good price?
I live in a small community pop.,18500, but no knitting shops etc., etc. 
Just don't want to waste money on something that's going to be a disappointing experience and sit in a corner and discourage me from buying/using another knitting machine. 
Would only be knitting baby items and a few sweaters for myself.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

I had one; didn't have much luck with it. It's not the relaxing experience that hand-knitting is (sit in a chair and watch a movie). That's just me, though. Others who are better with the machine than I was may absolutely love it. I ended up giving it to a student.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have one that is still new in the box - have not even tried it 
here is a video about it- it is still on my list to do but I have a VHS tape manual in my box - need to convert it to a dvd.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> I have one that is still new in the box - have not even tried it
> here is a video about it- it is still on my list to do but I have a VHS tape manual in my box - need to convert it to a dvd.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

missvonniev said:


> I had one; didn't have much luck with it. It's not the relaxing experience that hand-knitting is (sit in a chair and watch a movie). That's just me, though. Others who are better with the machine than I was may absolutely love it. I ended up giving it to a student.


Also enjoy just sitting and knitting, they just seem to be a bargin............but have seen so many lovely items on KP that others have made on machines.
Lucky student.
Lynnette


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you have several square meters (60-100SF) of floor space to dedicate to a knitting machine? The Bond ISM requires a bit less, but by the time either is set up so that you can work on it, there really needs to be a permanent place in your house for it to live.

I have owned and used both KnitKing machine and ISM, also looms, frames and needles. Each does certain things well, but they are different venues. Even though ISM uses the same style of needles as the big knitting machines, it is not the same kind of machine, really. One is not a step to the other! 

I found the ISM very useful for finer yarns (which made me impatient because they require so many stitches and take so long to knit up by hand) when the only looms and frames I had were for bulkier yarns. However, both the of the machine types frustrated me when working with yarns that were not smooth because the yarn would not feed correctly.

In comparing the big KH840 to the Bond ISM, I'd say that the latter was cheaper and took less space to work with, but could be pretty difficult to control the tension due to its sensitivity to the least bit of change in yarn feed--meaning you could not let it feed directly from the skein or ball, but must keep fussing with it, which requires a third hand!

And neither is 'easy' to learn; there is a definite learning curve with any machine, and it is probably a good thing they are so heavy: I'm less likely to pick them up and heave them out the window! However, if you put in the time to develop your KM rhythm and muscles, they can be enormous fun to work with. I'm betting, however, that most just sit in the garage (too big to fit a closet) because most of us have neither the time nor the floorspace to invest in learning to use them.

Is there somewhere/someone with whom you can spend time trying out a machine? And who could answer ongoing questions and encourage you as well as help you over the inevitable frustrating moments as you learn? I was lucky enough to buy my first machine from someone up the block from me, who patiently dried my tears and shared some of my learning because she had upgraded to one of the first electronic machines and was also in learning mode while I struggled with her old manual KM.

Hope my comments help!


----------



## christine b linfield (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi, I would not buy this machine. I have not seen this one in the UK ,but a friend had one a little like it ,a complete waist of money .Sorry ! I have a Brother 950i and Brother 270 (chunky) , Knitmaster is also a very good make .
The patterning show in picture on the box is all done by hand ,not punch card or electronic !
Christine.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Personally, I would go with a metal bed machine, not a plastic. They have so much more to offer


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh, and I have to add that my mentor had an entire 12x20 foot room in which her machine and all her yarns lived. I didn't have that for many years, and the time it takes to clear space and set up is daunting, when you know that you'll have to take another half hour to put it all away when you are done with that day's 15 minute lesson!!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, "cheryllsms" you've really taken the time to tell me all the good side's and perhaps some negative's. Hmmmm! We live in a 2000sq ft home, but only 2 bedrooms, large ones though. Have a full basement, but wouldn't want it down there as that's where all our exercising equipment is and...guess what........seldom used!!!

The dining room has my sewing machine and 8 huge pillows that I'm recovering, for our outdoor set, (4 finished, 4 to go) so no room there.

I'm "SO" glad I posted this ? On KP, believe I've just saved myself $120+++ $.

Going to ask my neighbors if they know of anyone in our area if someone has a knitting machine to show me how it works etc. 
Great idea, there has to be someone close by, this way I could look too see if it would really be a good or bad idea. 
Thanks again.
Lynnette


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

christine b linfield said:


> Hi, I would not buy this machine. I have not seen this one in the UK ,but a friend had one a little like it ,a complete waist of money .Sorry ! I have a Brother 950i and Brother 270 (chunky) , Knitmaster is also a very good make .
> The patterning show in picture on the box is all done by hand ,not punch card or electronic !
> Christine.


"LOL", and here I thought I could make some of those exquisite sweaters etc., with this machine. Thanks. Lynnette


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

cheryllsms said:


> Oh, and I have to add that my mentor had an entire 12x20 foot room in which her machine and all her yarns lived. I didn't have that for many years, and the time it takes to clear space and set up is daunting, when you know that you'll have to take another half hour to put it all away when you are done with that day's 15 minute lesson!!


Never thought of the setting up as well. 
Going to wait till have enough saved for a real knitting machine that can do exactly what I really need. No sense paying a $100 or so and then being disappointed.
Guess I will just keep clicking my needles for now.
Thanks,
Lynnette


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

You can find very nice machines on ebay. There was a Singer 740 that just sold for about 125 or 150, unbelievable for all that that model offers...Have you seen youtube videos for machine knitting? This instructor uses brother machines and has great beginner lessons;
http://diananatters.blogspot.com/
scroll down and look on the left.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

hi,

Really encourage you to try machine knitting!Have been MKing since 1969...it can be addictive..but oh,what all you can create!! Only limited by time and your willing to experiment,be curious and play!!

What I really like is that I can design something..say a motif for a dog,put design in my KM,test the the motifif I don't like it,change pattern itself slightly,drop knitting off machine,re-wind,knit again..all with-in minutes.By hand,would have taken me quite awhile.hope I have written this clearly!

Good Luck!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't buy a plastic knitting machine. You are better off having a metal bed punchcard or electronic.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I wouldn't buy a plastic knitting machine. You are better off having a metal bed punchcard or electronic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a compuknit IV by Knitking. It is a Brother clone. Works well with fine coned yarn, all of which must be purchased on the internet because it is not readily available in my community of 45,000.

I treated myself to 2 ISM machines and chained them together for a megabond. I love them and, best of all, they work with worsted weight yarn that is readily available at my local megamart store.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

ksojerio said:


> I have a compuknit IV by Knitking. It is a Brother clone. Works well with fine coned yarn, all of which must be purchased on the internet because it is not readily available in my community of 45,000.
> 
> You don't have to use coned yarn - but you will have to wind balls/skeins on a wool winder


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I love my brother and knitking machines...they are metal bed ones and work great I would go with the metal bed also. a friend had the plastic bed and had to really work at it. she had had a metal bed one years ago and so regretted that she did not get another. good luck on your search. watch g sales and craigs list or classifieds in your area. You may find one


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I would nt buy plastic knitting machine,buy a metal bed machine.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

I have been looking at the round knitting machines which come quit cheap also. But I guess they are also all in plastic.
Will save myself the expense after all I read here... thanks!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I got one FREE from a lady who was frustrated because she couldn't get it to work. I got it to work just fine. You must be willing to learn how it works and give yourself time to practice and experiment. I think that's true of any knitting machine. There are also many videos on how the sweater machine works and suggestions and tips. 

In the US, we have CraigsList and FreeCycle (and probably more sites if you search) where people can list items they want to get rid of or sell. There is also Ebay where I found lots of ISMs. 

For the amount of money they cost, spend just a little more and get a better machine with more functions (such as the ability to add on a garter bar or a ribber) which you cannot do with the ISM.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I am a machine knitter and have been for 30 years... I was already knitting with a metal bed machine before I laid hands on a plastic bed. I had a terrible struggle with plastic machine (USM) I am a Brother fan myself and once a machine goes up...it doesn't come back down... lol. I love them and the creative edge is terrific. I just got my first electronic machine and haven't lost the love for the punchcard machines....


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Someone gave me one still in the box because she knows how much I enjoy machine knitting with my Passap DM 80. But I wanted to knit newborn baby hats with worsted yarn. I can't get the Ultimate to work!!!! don't waste you money on it


----------



## patti de carteret (Jun 2, 2011)

don't waste your money.
it will frustrate you and you will not enjoy the experience a steel bed machine can give you.
the brother 260 would be a machine that does medium, big and some smaller weight yarns.
I love mine and you do can do much with it

patti


----------



## tarrwb (Mar 30, 2013)

Good Morning 

Please save your money. I bought 2 of these so that I could make some afghans. It would drop stitches like crazy if you used any yarn other than Caron yarn. The needle beds would crack on the ends where the clamp rods insert. This happened whether it was a long or short bed set up. Within the 6 months was using it I went through half of the needle bed inserts of one box to replace the cracked ones.


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the ISM but agree with Cherllsms that space to leave it up is a problem. I wanted the machine to be able to make quick basic things. I had it set up in the guest room so I could watch Tv or use the VCR , but when company came I had to to take it down. It hasn't been put back up. I want to use it but no room for any length of time. I also wondered if I would like a real knitting machine using punchcards. I think that is another whole different animal from the ISM. I have not been able to find someone locally to help me or answer questions about the ISM. That was disappointing too. That's one of the reasons I'm on KP. Good luck


----------



## hoggiejan (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, I have the ISM and like it I have done several things on with no problems, you just have to take your time and not hurry to get something done. I have mine set to go when ever I want to use it, the only thing I like to seat on the deck and knit so I don't use it much in the nice weather. I hope that helps you out I think its great for a knitting machine beginner.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi there, I had the BOND which is the same as this one I believe and it was the best investment I made ESP for a beginning machine knitter. I made enough sweaters in a year to pay for the machine. I used it to do the main knitting and hand manipulated intarsia, cables and ribs etc..... As time went on though I started to read up on machine knitting and found that my machine did not do what a lot of the metal machines and those with ribbers did. In fact I learned to hand knit because the BOND really just did plain knitting. When I sold that machine I felt like I was abandoning a good friend! 
I guess it really depends on what you want to do- it is not hard to learn but you need to get a feel for it- and if the USM is the same as the BOND then it mostly will use thicker yarn. 
Using this machine led to me now owning and using 3 other machines-a bulky, a mid gauge and a standard gauge- all with pattern or punch cards and ribbers, so I can dabble in whatever suits the yarn of the day from my stash! 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## tarrwb (Mar 30, 2013)

Good morning again. 

As others have said you will need a dedicated space. For a machine while it is set up. I own two One requires that it be set up and left that way. Most of your Japanese machines can be disassembled and stored away when not being used. If you're going to purchase a machine I suggest you get one that does some kind of patterning punch card or electronic. As a first I suggest a punch card machine. They will allow you to do many patterns that would require hand manipulation on the Bond and other non patterning machines. 
That is why many of them get stuck in the closet because it takes more time and aggravation manipulating the stitches than just knitting the garment by hand. Also electronic machines can be daunting to a new user with all the buttons. 
You want to be able to set down and knit something that you can see the progress as you go. Not knit a few rows then spend time manipulating them on the bond and pray you do not drop a stitch. Or spend an hour trying to figure out how to enter what you want to do before you start. 

The Bulky and Mid Gauge machines are great as they allow you to use yarn at the store as just as you do for knitting by hand. 
And if you decide it's not for you. The machines are always in demand so selling it will not be hard to do.

aboutknittingmachines.com will give you alot of information on most of tha machines out their and which ones to stay away from and what price to look for.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Plastic machine is a piece of junk. I bought at half price with 50% coupon for $90 from michaels and return the next day. I have 2 knitting machines standard and bulky. I love my bulky. I have made so Many beautiful sweaters, shawls, scarfs. You should go to Toronto to Peter smith trading. He has beautiful machines. If you find a used one, he will oil it for you and check everything for a fraction of the cost and you will be thrilled. Good luck. Saroj


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess my main point is that anyone thinking about getting a knitting machine needs to be prepared to put in hours and hours of practice. If you don't have patience, it will be an uphill climb. You will waste a lot of yarn in the learning stages, but if you keep at it with a burning desire, you will achieve success. I suspect there are a lot of machines sitting unused because the buyers thought it would be quick and easy - that they could just sit down and the machine would do the work. It is quick and easy after a long learning process. But if you want instant gratification, no. You must want to learn to machine knit more than the air you breathe!


----------



## Sanchia845 (Oct 17, 2011)

I had various plastic machines, once i got a brother and took time to learn it, nothing compares. 

I believe if you really want to machine knit, dont waist your time with these.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Save you money and put it toward a good metal machine...not much more than that. I first ordered a Ultimate Sw Machine, to try my hand on a machine...I was sooooo frustrated with that machine. There is NO comparison to the metal bed machine. My DH bought me a Toyota 901 for Christmas for the same price of the USM! I love it and have never looked back! You can do soooo much more on them. I sent the USM back and now have 5 KM machines...all do something different...3 in spare BR and 2 in the basement. They really don't take that long to set up...I use an older wood desk for most of mine, it's solid and steady. Put on the machine, open her up, thread her up, oil the bed rails, needle butts and under the carriage and knit knit knit. You will love it once you start on one. Enjoy!


----------



## granny45 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a Studio 4 Star Lk150 model
I just love this machine it is plastic and very light.

This is the one that I learned on by myself with the video that came with it.
It is mainly for sport weight and worsted weight.
You just attach it to your table, when you need the table just pick it up and move it until you want to knit again.
I also have 2 other machines that require a lot more muscle and room to put them up, if can not just put them up and leave them they are alot of work and very heavy. They have ribbers where the plastic on does not.
I am thinking of getting rid of the two big ones and just keeping my light one.
If you get the video with one it is amazing what patterns you can do with it.
It comes with two rods at the top for the tension,so you can knit with two colours and the same time.

I tried one before I bought this, that no tension rods and you had to hold the yarn in one hand and knit with the other one.
You had to stop and pull the yarn out and then sit down and knit until you ran out again.
You will need a wool winder so that the yarn will pull up straight from the ball and go through the tension rods.
All the best with what ever you end up with, they sure are alot faster than by hand. I can have a adult sweater done in 2 days, it takes longer to sew it together than it does to knit it.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

My goodness. I have many knitting machines and each one individually does not take up much space at all. They are around 4 feet wide (1 meter and a half) and very narrow so they fit on a 4 foot table that is 18" wide and has room for all your toys that go with it. In fact I recommend them to people who have limited space. 
I would not buy the machine you are considering but go for a metal bed one that has punchcards or Mylars for patterning or an electronic if you think you are up to it.
GO to aboutknittingmachines.com scanthecat.com, yarn-store.com for wonderful info on various machines. Then look on youtube.com for videos on knitting machines and you will see what they do and perhaps see what you like to do.
I bought some machines on eBay and generally the experience was a good one, but you have to ask questions to make sure it has all it's parts, manual, no rust or cracks.
I have also bought machines from Daiseyknits.com, and customknitsmfg.net THey sell used machines that they have cleaned and gotten into excellent shape and guarantee them. SO does knitknackshop.com and needletek.com (you have to call him). They all ship to Canada.

_


cheryllsms said:


> Oh, and I have to add that my mentor had an entire 12x20 foot room in which her machine and all her yarns lived. I didn't have that for many years, and the time it takes to clear space and set up is daunting, when you know that you'll have to take another half hour to put it all away when you are done with that day's 15 minute lesson!!


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

Osunny said:


> I am a machine knitter and have been for 30 years... I was already knitting with a metal bed machine before I laid hands on a plastic bed. I had a terrible struggle with plastic machine (USM) I am a Brother fan myself and once a machine goes up...it doesn't come back down... lol. I love them and the creative edge is terrific. I just got my first electronic machine and haven't lost the love for the punchcard machines....


 Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who couldn't get the
plastic machines to work well after using the Metal machines for years!! I also love both the electronic and the punch cards!
I would get the metal bed machine any day!
Linda


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

i have purchased several. I like mine for just plain knitting, nothing fancy. I do a lot of charity knitting and it works well.

Sometimes folk have trouble getting them going, but like any other "equipment" as long as you take the time to get to know them and use the right yarn they work well.

That said, it you think you are going to do fancy knitting, yarn overs, etc, then you might want to wait. These machines don't do ribbing and tucks automatically like more expensive machines. you can do them but it is more manual and takes more time. But if you just want a simple straight stitch they work a treat.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Got to voice my opinion here - I have an Incredible Sweater Machine and have made so many blankets, sweaters, hats, etc. on it I've lost count. Blankets/afghans can be a bit boring to hand knit but are a breeze with this machine. There is a lot you can do with them, but like anything new you have a learning curve. I personally like to experiment and have been able to turn out some pretty good pieces.

I also have a Brother that I would like to set up for finer yarns but unfortunately do not have the space.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

The one advertised is a "toy" not a real knitting machine. I have 7 machines. With the exception of two beginner Singers, all have punchcard and electronic workings. I have a 4 bedroom house with only two people in it. The upstairs
back bedroom (the guest bedroom) houses my knitting machines and also my yarn tree. The Brother 970 sits on a table, in the bifold closet (and the door shuts when I want to leave it be....(right now there is a part of a pair of knit slacks sitting on there). Alongside the bed is the table with the Singer 860 mid-gauge which I purchased on E-Bay and which I'm just currently learning. I've been using knitting machines for almost 20 years. I'm a left-handed knitter and I hand knit loose which doesn't make for great sweaters. Knitting machines don't know if you are left-handed or right-handed and the gauge comes up even and perfectly. I have a favorite sweater that I make on the 970 and because I love it so much, I've made it about 8 different times, each a different color. Made of baby yarn, it's washable, and goes into the washer and dryer, to be worn again and again. This particular sweater has 7 different designs, which I just set for pattern, number of rows, and push the button and then I go downstairs while it's knitting away. In about 2 days I have a sweater that only needs to be sewn together and it's perfect. Am now in the process of hand knitting a sweater for the first time in over 20 years, and it's coming along much slower than with the machine. But the particular pattern that I wanted to make, is full of 8 st cables, and open work, and the sleeves are all one part which makes it larger than the machine will handle. (BTW, 3 + 3 cables can be done on a knitting machine....not 4 + 4 which is why I'm hand knitting this).


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I answered earlier and want to answer to this one too. Remember, some of these machines we own aren't being manufactured anymore. Some are 20 plus years. Doesn't mean they don't work; it just means be careful when buying one. I have a friend that refuses to purchase an electronic machine because there are very few parts around anymore and if it dies... it dies.. But, that doesn't mean you won't find one. It will take time and more money than a punch card machine. If you take good care of it a punch card machine will go forever. You might have to replace a needle here and there but they aren't impossible to find yet. I'm not trying to be negative here either. I still purchase and resell machines and I will continue to do that. I'm just warning people to be careful....


----------



## sewingbuster (Oct 1, 2012)

I have the Ultimate Sweater Machine, which is the same as "Incredible" machine. I love it. I have it set up on a small collapsable table with a small piece of plywood for stability. Have also used it on my ironing board. Easy to put up or take down. Hand manipulating stitches has not given me too many problems, and like the fact that I can use thicker wool. Price was a deciding factor for me. Am so glad I invested in this type of machine. Have had no problem with it being plastic, and nothing electronic on it.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

sewingbuster said:


> I have the Ultimate Sweater Machine, which is the same as "Incredible" machine. I love it. I have it set up on a small collapsable table with a small piece of plywood for stability. Have also used it on my ironing board. Easy to put up or take down. Hand manipulating stitches has not given me too many problems, and like the fact that I can use thicker wool. Price was a deciding factor for me. Am so glad I invested in this type of machine. Have had no problem with it being plastic, and nothing electronic on it.


And one of the nice things about it, if the power goes out you can still knit away. :-D


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

JCF said:


> And one of the nice things about it, if the power goes out you can still knit away. :-D


No power needed for the metal bed punch cards!


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree with not buying a plastic bed machine. Check Craigslist if you have it in your area, garage and estate sales. Do your research on different machines and what they can do. It is a bit mind boggling but you will finally understand it all eventually. Check the website about knitting, there is info on a lot of differnt machines, and even guidelines on how much some of them should sell for. Good luck on your search.


----------



## brucew (May 7, 2012)

There is a reason you see so many of them on Ebay. It is because people buy them and then get too frustrated trying to use them so they resale.
I have a brother kx350 which is a plastic bed machine and it does a decent job. I also have a brother 260 and brother 940. Love the brothers.


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

You can regularly find the ISM/USM on ebay for less than $50. I would never pay full price for one!

Go to facebook and search for the USM group. See all the wonderful things that people have made with this machine. For anyone who is uncertain abt machine knitting and doesn't want to spend hundreds of dollars, this is the place to begin.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thanks for the video link, should've looked there myself, lol.
> Looks easy from what she is demonstrating.
> 
> How long has yours been sitting in a closet????
> ...


Keep in mind that the demonstrator has had many, many hours of practice and her job is to make it look easy.

I've used both the Bond (a.k.a. Incredible Sweater Machines), other hobby machines (LK-150, etc.), and numerous other metal bed machines by Brother and Silver-Reed/Studio, from manual, to punchcard, to electronic.

My best advice is to get the best that you can afford. The skills you will learn are comparable on all of these machines. The metal beds that offer punchcard or electronic patterning offer you more versatility with less effort.

I found using the Bond/ISM machines to be tedious. They can be finicky, however, there are many users who have stuck with them, conquered the beast, and are producing knits with ease.

If you have Joann's or Michael's stores in your area, you can get a new one with their weekly 40% off coupon, and save on the shipping, or hold off until they have another 50% off deal and get one half price. If the box does not say it comes with a row counter, buy one separately (maybe the following week with another 40% off coupon), as it will make your life a lot easier.

Good luck.


----------



## janta (Sep 30, 2011)

looks as if it only knits thicker yarn - double upwards . Do not believe the ads that say knit a jersey in a day!


----------



## hand2machine (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree !!! will not buy a plastic KM, got an LK150 made 1 sweater and now is under the bed!! My Brother standard and bulky are much better, another thing to consider is what type of knitting you want to do, light, med, or bulky, Machine knitters are known for having more than 1 machine, lol good luck


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

Beware of what you buy, if you are going to get a Bond or Ultimate sweater machine, buy it from JoAnn's or some store so that if it doesn't work to your satisfaction, you can take it back and get your money back. I bought one and tried it out, I couldn't get it to knit one row without binding up, I quit, I told my husband after he spent about 4 hrs working on the thing and managed to get about 6 inches knit, that I could have hand knit that with out a whole lot of agravation! We returned it got a different one and same issues, I took it back and started looking for a metal bed machine. Now there are those out there with a sponge bar and without, I have one without and from what I have heard on this forum sponge bars can give you issues also. You need to do research and decide for yourself what kind of headaches you want to deal with in a knitting machine. I have to admit I have not learned enough about my machine, but am very tired at the end of my busy day so I am sorta a beginner myself. I am hopeful that I will be able to get a project started and finished soon. I love what it will do tho.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Agree with your opinion of the USM!! Love my metal bed KMs!!

What knid of KM do you have that doesn't have a sponge/Curious!! <G>


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

My machine is a white 1602 it is an older machine, and almost impossible to find parts for, but it works well it is a double bed km and so like they say it has the ribber attatched, but I don't think they call it such. They say front bed and back bed. I love it it was gifted to me so didn't cost me anything except gas to go pick it up and my only issue is learning how to read patterns and make something. I and my granddaughter made a beautiful scarf and I couldn't figure out how to bind of and in my effort half of it fell off the kneedles, so I just ripped it and need to start over.


----------



## janta (Sep 30, 2011)

Is the white 1602 like a Passap? That just has a thin metal bar and is a double bed. Does great ribbing patterns,


----------



## no1paperlady (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, made by the same company I believe, no longer made tho, such an awesome machine.


----------



## Antrax (May 20, 2011)

OOOOOooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh my! To begin you
don't need a lot of room. I had my own knitting business but now knit just for pleasure. I set up my Brother 891 on
a folding table 40" long x 16" wide in the end of my dining
room. Table is just a bit longer than the machine. Knit what I want then take it down in just a few minutes. Since you are just starting your yarn could go somewhere on a
shelf or in a cupboard, even in something under the bed.
My friend had a USM and gave it away. I couldn't make it work either. Do go for something like Brother. They are fantastic machines. If you need parts just ask on here.
Let me qualify, if you go for an electric (mine is a 940) you will need more room. Whatever, just have fun!


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

patti de carteret said:


> don't waste your money.
> it will frustrate you and you will not enjoy the experience a steel bed machine can give you.
> the brother 260 would be a machine that does medium, big and some smaller weight yarns.
> I love mine and you do can do much with it
> ...


I have been following this topic, it is very informative. I have an ISM and now an lk-150. The 150 is a big improvement on the ISM because the yarn has consistent tension, but I am thinking about a brother 260, and then adding a ribber later.
I want to do bulky yarns and I think the punchcard feature will be easier to learn than an electronic model. What is your opinion?


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

I tried a bond machine nearly put me off machine knitting all together.
All I ended up with was piles of waste yarn (the stitches fell of all the time) but I thought I'd try a metal bed machine and wow I'm glad I did I absolutely love it and it cost a fraction of the price of a bond machine too. I only paid £40 +£20 for a table and its wonderful.
I say metal bed with a punchcard reader, you'll become so creative and have so much fun.
Sarah


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks to all of KP's for giving me so much information, I'm slowly catching up and re-reading many of your posts and email's.
Since posting this ???? Regarding KM, I've been driving back and forth to the hospital as my husband was admitted last week, rough time for both of us. 
Good news though I'm bringing him home tomorrow. 
I will be extra busy for a few days/weeks, but will answer to those I've missed answering ASAP. 
All in all it's going to be a Brother KM, I think. Seems many of you have had lots of luck and fun using these machines.
Once again will be busy with my DH he's my 1st priority, but hope to attend a few KM classes in the next 4 weeks.
Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Glad your hubby is ok and I wish him a speedy recovery.
Sarah x


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

no1paperlady said:


> My machine is a white 1602 it is an older machine, and almost impossible to find parts for, but it works well it is a double bed km and so like they say it has the ribber attatched, but I don't think they call it such. They say front bed and back bed. I love it it was gifted to me so didn't cost me anything except gas to go pick it up and my only issue is learning how to read patterns and make something. I and my granddaughter made a beautiful scarf and I couldn't figure out how to bind of and in my effort half of it fell off the kneedles, so I just ripped it and need to start over.


The White was also made under the name Superba. There is a Superba group on Ravelry. They used to be on Yahoo groups, but moved over to Ravelry. They used to have some very useful information in their files.

Passap and Superba/white a both 5mm double bed machines, but work differently. Passap was a Swiss company, Superba was French, later sold by the name Studio by White.


----------

